
Teletext time travel - dsr12
http://www.transdiffusion.org/2016/01/07/teletext-time-travel
======
kalleboo
More technical info on how this works (specifically dealing with VHS bandwidth
being lower than TV bandwidth and "de-blurring" the data):
[https://github.com/ali1234/vhs-
teletext/blob/master/README#L...](https://github.com/ali1234/vhs-
teletext/blob/master/README#L86)

------
patatino
Snapshot from 1980 and I don't feel like I'm looking at something old,
fascinating!

I still use teletext daily as an app on my phone. One of the fastest way to
check sport results and read some news.

------
jarcane
I was fascinated to learn that there are still teletext services here in
Finland. There's even mobile apps now to access them without a TV.

~~~
mruckstuhl
Yes, in Switzerland as well. It's so odd seeing so many people using these
apps to check hockey and soccer results – on a smartphone!

~~~
mvanvoorden
Same in Netherlands. Little text, so it's straight to the point, and no ads,

------
Someone
Apart from the limited (aka 'hideois') color palette, limited character set,
and limited resolution, the original format had an extra feature that made it
challenging to design pages: spacing attributes.

What that meant was that, whenever you wanted to change color (text and/or
background), you _had_ to insert a space in the page.

So, for example, showing text on a background Dutch or German flag was easy,
doing so on a Belgian, French or Italian one could not be done nicely.

------
alisonc
Apparently run time of the decoding is still a problem. I wonder if it lends
itself to massively parallel execution like with CUDA or something.

------
pkaye
We never had much teletext in the US but I remember back in the 80s there
would be these touch screen teletext like systems in BART stations in the bay
area.

